# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM-Đấu giá 5phase step size 86 Vexta rất đẹp

## quangnguyen89ck

Gồm 4 bộ UDX5114 và 4 em motor UPH 596
Tình trạng như trong hình 



*-Gía khởi điểm 1.900.000 /4 Bộ*
- Giá bán ngay = không có.
- Bước giá *20.000VND*
- Ủng hộ diễn đàn = *giá Bid - Gía Khởi điểm* ( VD: Gía Bid = 2500K- 1900K = 600K)
- Thời gian kết thúc: *22H30 Ngày 10/08/2015*
- Người đấu giá ghi rõ thông tin ( tên)  + số điện thoại (Chấp nhận chữ ký.)
- Winner nhận hàng tại cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC* số *336 Phan Văn Trị -P.11 Q.Bình Thạnh TPHCM
*
- Winner ở xa thì xin vui lòng chịu tiền ship.
xin mời các bác. *Boong* *Boong* 
chúc các bác cuối tuần zui  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lên nào 2000K Khanh 01669369351

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Lên nào 2000K Khanh 01669369351


đã có bác Khanh mở màn  :Big Grin:  chúc bác Khanh cuối tuần xui nhá  :Smile:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Lên nào 2000K Khanh 01669369351


cái chữ x thay bằng chư Z  nhá :P kaka , ko lại hiểu nhầm e,  :Smile: )))))

----------


## huyquynhbk

e xin tiếp với bác Khanh nhé. 2.020.000đ  :Big Grin:

----------


## katerman

Em xin đu đeo bu bám: 2.040.000 đ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Brian

Tiếp theo 2060k. Đạm 0989961908

----------


## katerman

Chào ngày mới: 2.100.000 đ.

----------


## tranphong248

Hì, bác Quãng hôm nay gửi hàng cho e chưa ah? (Phong)

----------


## tranphong248

mà khi nào có con nguồn bác cho e hay với nha

----------


## tranphong248

Nhờ các bác thông não cho e về cái PLC có chức năng như thế nào? Sử dụng ra sao ah. Nó có giống như Drive hay BOB không ah.
Thanks các bác

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhờ các bác thông não cho e về cái PLC có chức năng như thế nào? Sử dụng ra sao ah. Nó có giống như Drive hay BOB không ah.
> Thanks các bác


Cái này bạn nên move vào mục khác kẻo làm loãng topic của người ta.

----------


## tranphong248

sory, e quên

----------


## truongkiet

E theo 2140000

----------


## Brian

Tiếp tục 2,160,000. :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

các bác chú ý hôm nay bid nha, hehe, *các bác đấu giá vui lòng ghi tên và số điện thoại ạ*

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Tham gia với các bác : 2.200.000 
M.Tường 0903823040

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

bác Tường đang làm trùm

----------


## zinken2

> bác Tường đang làm trùm


bác chủ có thể cho biết qua tham số momen,mặt bích , cốt trục được ko ( ngại tìm và tra quá) thank

----------


## passion

Em tham gia 2,300,000đ

----------


## Brian

Theo 2320k :Big Grin:

----------


## kametoco

e mua 2.400.000

----------


## Brian

Theo 2420k :Big Grin:

----------


## kametoco

e mua 2440000

----------


## kametoco

e thắng rồi heheh

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Brian

Chúc mừng bạn.  :Big Grin:

----------

kametoco

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Chúc mừng bác Huy, chúc mừng ẻm về núi rừng Tây Nguyên, mai em liên hệ vs bác  :Big Grin:

----------

kametoco

----------


## sieunhim

bùn thế, mấy hôm nay theo cái hợp đồng lu bu quá không vào 4rum, giờ vào hết mất roài. bác quảng làm lại phát nữa đi huhuhu :Frown:

----------

